# I'm A Mess, And New At This



## pearjas (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi everyone. I really don't know where to begin. I began not feeling myself in January, if not sooner. I eventually noticed my blood pressure was elevated. This never went away, so suddenly I am now dealing with high blood pressure. When at the doctor for that, I mentioned how "everything would make sense if my thyroid wasn't functioning right". She went ahead and did the test, which showed hypothyroidism. I had suspected it for quite a while, but this was the first time blood work had confirmed it. My father also had hypothyroidism, so it wasn't a surprise.

I went on medications for both nearly the same day - Levythroxine (Synthroid) and Linisopril for blood pressure. The issues continued and I began to suffer from severe insomnia, which I pinned to the Levythroxine. Linisopril, oddly enough gave me a pressor response and elevated my blood pressure much higher. I had to go off of it and was then given Losortan, which is working, however I haven't taken it lately out of frustration (Yes, I know this isn't an ideal situation and plan to visit my doctor again on Friday). My BP is typically around 130 over 90 or so unmedicated.

Despite my thyroid levels showing up in the normal range on the follow-up blood work, I continue to not feel right. I continue to suffer from insomnia. I continue to gain weight, which is all in my stomach. As someone that goes to the gym about 5 times a week, it's embarrassing now how I look. I have went from around 137-ish to 147 (154 in doctor's office) just this year. My stomach is larger than it was when I was in my 160's, which was over a decade ago. As someone that's always kept tight tabs on my weight, this is very frustrating, especially since I have even been eating more clean than usual! I log my foods/macros daily using the MyFitnessPal app, so the fact the scale kept going up has been a bit of a surprise and a setback.

I went off the Losortan because I felt it might be the culprit for the weight gain, but I'm not certain at this point as I look the same. I can say Losortan made me FEEL very bloated, and I had embarrassing gas all day, every day, which was quite ridiculous. I have an endocrinologist appointment scheduled for June 25. This was all on my part, as my primary care doctor was not the one that referred me, it was another doctor I was seeing for sleep issues (before I even had the insomnia).

While I did feel better after about 2 months on the Levythyroxine, I feel like I've relapsed - but I'm not certain I'd be able to prove it with the bloodwork. All I know is that I am gaining weight, I can't sleep, and I am more depressed and anxious (which the anxiety could be the situation also) than I have been in quite some time. I've been researching what could be causing this, thinking my thyroid condition was under control and was even wondering if I had Crohn's or Conn's Syndrome, but as I've done more research, I'm wondering if it's just my thyroid doing all of this to me.

I looked forward to working out after work, but now it just seems to remind me that I can't control my weight. It's been such a frustrating year and it seems like nothing in my body is functioning right. I still don't know why I have the sudden high blood pressure either, but even my kidney levels (high BUN) are elevated.

I've read a lot of good stories about Armor Thyroid, and a lot of similar stories of people who seem to feel how I do who were first on Levythyroxine - but it seems like quite a battle for a doctor to prescribe that medication, and I can't even determine if it's an actual prescription. Does anyone have any words of wisdom? I feel like I'm falling apart. : (


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!!



> Despite my thyroid levels showing up in the normal range


Do you by chance have copies of these lab results and can you please post them with the (ranges)?

Being "in range" isn't being in ((optimal range)) which is actually 1/2-3/4 of the range.


----------



## pearjas (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you for responding.  In looking back at my labs, it looks like two items are listed as being checked for thyroid in January. My TSH was

5.35 MIU/L (.4 to 4.5 normal ranges) and my T4 was 1.0 (.8-1.8 normal ranges). I then went on Synthroid/Levothryoxine, and actually did feel slightly better for a couple of weeks finally and that's when the following lab was taken which was on March 2, 2018. My TSH was 2.64 and my T4 level was 1.2.

I did again feel a bit better for a few weeks, which included the week I had this lab and I can't say for certain if I still feel quite as bad as I did in the beginning, however I know the scale continues to go up, I'm still freezing all day every day, my Bp is still elevated (though I'm not sure if that's related), etc. It just seems like all the symptoms are persisting through, despite the levels coming back okay. In addition, I am now having severe insomnia with Levothyroxine...insomnia like I've never had before. There are some nights I do get some sleep, but it's not terribly unusual for it to take several hours to get to sleep and a few nights when I didn't sleep AT ALL! (That never happened until after starting Levothyroxine and has happened a hand full of times since).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

How much levo are you on? Did your doctor test thyroid antibodies or order an ultrasound?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your FT-4 I saw still a bit low. Should be at least 1.3-1.55


----------



## pearjas (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you again for the responses. I am on only 25 micrograms, and there was nothing else done other than what was listed on that blood work that I posted.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

So your doctor is happy with your last lab results?

You could try alternating 50mcg in to your levothyroxine 3 days a week and retest in 6 weeks. I also suggest you ask that Free T-3 be run along with Free T-4


----------



## pearjas (Apr 18, 2018)

Well, I went to the doctor this morning. I did confess that I had an endocrinologist appointment for June 25 and she referred to give a referral for another one that could possibly get me in sooner and closer to where I live. That is currently in the works. My doctor said that endocrinology would likely do 'about everything', which kind of made me think she might feel it's their place to test further and not hers.

She did order more blood work, which was done. I asked about the T3 level, and she said that doctors do not adjust the dosage of medication based on a T3 level, which I figured given what I've read online about how doctors tend to think. I understand in a 'normal' functioning person, or one that responds well to Levythroxyine, as long as I have T4, I should be fine. I just don't know if that 'normal functioning' person is me. I would say not. In fact, I seem to be the exception to about every written rule.

The only potential issue with increasing the Levythyroxine, which she is obviously open to pending the blood test results, is I already am having a VERY difficult time sleeping at night. In fact, last night I did not sleep AT ALL, again. This is 100% caused by Levythyroxine I've determined. I guess we'll see how the results go. She said the results will likely be back tomorrow (Saturday)


----------



## pearjas (Apr 18, 2018)

Well, the results back within "normal" range. The test showed my TSH level at 3.88 and my free T4 at 1.2.


----------



## Mascalzone (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello, and sorry about your difficulties. Just a thought - yes, your thyroid has been identified as a problem and is being addressed. But have the doctors performed a thorough assessment of the rest of your body, especially your abdomen? It is possible to have simultaneous problems with more than one body system.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

pearjas said:


> Well, the results back within "normal" range. The test showed my TSH level at 3.88 and my free T4 at 1.2.


In range yes- in optimal range - NO - ((1.3- closer to 1.55))


----------



## pearjas (Apr 18, 2018)

Nothing else has really been done other than the blood work. Well, I guess I am kind of just stuck until I can get into see an endo, and I can only hope he listens..


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your endo will likely be more focused on TSH which is not a good thing.

Educate yourself and push for the Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests along with TPO and Thyroglobulin antibodies tests.


----------



## pearjas (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks again. I will definitely do my homework on those tests. Are those tests I should be asking my primary doctor for or an endo? I should also correct something above.. I stated I was on 25 mcgs of Levythyroxine, it's actually 125.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You could as either. You may get some push back on the FT-3 but still try to get it run.


----------



## pearjas (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you. I will definitely try. I might have shaken things up a bit though as I decided to go off of the Lexythyroxine to see if perhaps I might feel better. I knew I would either feel better or worse. Today is actually day 5, and I am functioning somewhat better. I really can't explain it. I am sure my thyroid levels aren't good, but the effects of the medication seemed to make me feel worse than the actual hypothyroidism (at least so far). I couldn't sleep at night, was gaining weight (We'll see how that goes), and was experiencing quite severe off and on depression that was likely related to the weight gain but it is definitely better for the time being. Again, I just really don't know how to explain it. I didn't expect to feel better.. but after having my 4th migraine headache in 2 weeks, I decided to see if perhaps the Levythyroxine was causing that as well.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you were only taking 25mcg and having issues you could also consider cutting down on the dose and taking alternating days.

Your FT-4 and TSH levels are definitely not in perfect range. TSH should always be under 2 and closer to 1. Your FT-4 was just below mid range and many in the same situation complain of hypo symptoms.

You may have just needed a slightly smaller dose and 25mcg is as small as a prescription can be written. Either split a pill over 2 days or alternate. Lab tests to include TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 in 6 weeks.


----------



## pearjas (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi there. As I mentioned, I made a typo when I mentioned my dosage. I was actually on 125 micrograms. Sorry about that! It definitely sounds like I need to do some investigating - or better yet hope I can find a doctor curious enough to run some more tests.


----------

